# OH airgun laws?



## BunkerChunker

I was looking to buy a new pellet gun off the cabelas website and it lists a states to check local laws before ordering and OH is one of them dose anyone know thats about? are there any airgun restrictions here? any help would be great thanks


----------



## BigV

BunkerChunker said:


> I was looking to buy a new pellet gun off the cabelas website and it lists a states to check local laws before ordering and OH is one of them dose anyone know thats about? are there any airgun restrictions here? any help would be great thanks


Air guns are considered firearms in Ohio and the same laws/restrictions apply.


----------



## ironman172

I don't think so....you can buy them almost at any sporting good store....off the counter(shelf)....the last one i got was on a clearance shelf at wal mart.....a nice gamo....and the one before that was at Galyan's at there going out of business sale....never needed anything but to pay


----------



## Snakecharmer

I believe some cities may restrict there ownership/useage but I would just order away.


----------



## BunkerChunker

yeah the only restriction I found online was for the city of cleveland (go figure) so I think I'm good thanks guys


----------



## Snakecharmer

This is what I found:
Cleveland (§ 627.10(a)) prohibits any person from carrying or having in his or her possession or ready at hand any BB or pellet gun while at or about a public place.

Akron (§ 137.11) prohibits any person under age 18 from possessing any air gun or ammunition for an air gun. The parent or guardian of any person under age 18 is prohibited from knowingly permitting the person under age 18 from using or possessing an air gun or air gun ammunition. Akron (§ 137.13) also generally prohibits any person or other entity from selling, offering for sale, giving away, distributing, or furnishing an air gun or air gun ammunition to any person under age 18.


----------



## puterdude

I certainly hope you aren't going to be openly firing that in a village or city.Most consider it a firearm and have laws against firing them within the city limits.My town,Newark, even looks at a bb gun as a firearm.Just a heads up.


----------



## ezbite

if youre over 18 you can buy them, now where you shoot them could cause trouble. id contact my local LE office and get it straight from them and not listen to us on the internet.


----------



## leupy

An air gun is not a firearm. They do how ever fall under the same laws as throwing rocks or any other projectile. Of course several schools have archery programs that by the law are illegal. For the most part if you have and even shoot an air gun without doing something that most would cause them to believe you were brain dead you should have no problems, on the other hand if someone calls the police on you the officer that shows up decides what the law is and what he is going to do about it. Since I live in the country I shoot high powered rifles in my driveway and my neighbors just come over with their rifles and shoot with me. That is one of the best things about living out of a city, the best is being able to pee off the front porch, drives my wife crazy.


----------



## puterdude

the best is being able to pee off the front porch, drives my wife crazy.[/QUOTE]

Now that is funny


----------



## ironman172

puterdude said:


> the best is being able to pee off the front porch, drives my wife crazy.


Now that is funny[/QUOTE]

I love doing that in the hills at my cabin....why waste the cistern water just flushing pee.....save it for the poop....It doesn't bother my wife at all either


----------



## Iraqvet

I live in Ashtabula City and can attest to the fact that the cops well take your air rifle from you on your own property...Moving from a township to a city really plays with your senses and you cant do alot of things you took for granted before..Snakecharmer,the ordinance you posted about Akron makes them sound crazy..Makes it seem like a man cant even teach his son to shoot..


----------



## BunkerChunker

I live outside city limits and have a couple acres while I don't think peeing off my front porch would be a good choice I have done it off the back porch! I was just looking for a air gun cause my nephew just turned 8n and wants to learn to shoot when he comes to visit this summer plus my own boys aren't to far behind ( besides I really want one of those souped up gamos') again thanks for the input guys I'll give my local PD a call to make sure its all good

BC


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Yeah you should be fine i own 15 of them and never had a issue with laws.


----------



## Star1pup

I know that some municipalities, (Columbiana is one and little New Waterford is another) have ordinances against any projectile. That includes arrows, sling shots, BB guns, everything. I think it's time to educate these lawmakers at the ballor box. BTW: I don't live in either ot the places I mentioned, but I moved from 67 acres to a small lake community and it sure takes getting used to. It was nice when I could work up a new load for my 30-06 and then step out on the porch to try it.


----------

